
The Empress Has No Clothes: The Dark Side of Women Tech Groups - _Marak_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DP6uyX9hDc0
======
merb
well something like that won't help the gender problem.

I'm a guy, but I never liked the "woman only" or even "men only" groups. it's
so disruptive. they form a castle around themselfs instead of really changing
the world. I also think that these -only groups won't help the diversity
problem. people in tech should actually be rated by their skills and not by
anything else.

------
lostmsu
Text version: [https://medium.com/@marlene.jaeckel/the-empress-has-no-
cloth...](https://medium.com/@marlene.jaeckel/the-empress-has-no-clothes-the-
dark-underbelly-of-women-who-code-and-google-women-techmakers-723be27a45df)

------
Indolat
I'm surprised this is getting so little attention.

